# Mini PlastiDip Project!



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

looks awesome! like the blacked out fogs


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

hopin to do a little plastidip'n of my own this weekend..... looking to black out the lower grill and lower rear bumper insert on my white eco........ should look awesome when its done. ill post pics!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks fellas, hoping to do my rims soon


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good! I wanted to do that to my fogs too...probably will sometime this summer. And the lower chrome on the rear. Already did the big chrome strip on the rear and I love the way it looks


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Where did you get the platic dip from? I am having trouble finding it in the GTA.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

got mine at home hardware


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I got it from a local shop in Woodbridge, shops called TooFastPerformance. If you need any help let me know, good friends with the owner might be able to get you some cans for dirt cheap ! They only work on JDM cars...... But they have been doing some work on my Cruze , keep it on the DL though haha !


----------

